# Not pooping after probiotics



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Marie-Claude Leclerc said:


> Hello everyone! I have a beautiful blond angel named Charlie. He is 5 months old. Last tuesday, Charlie's poops changed. It was runny like diarrhea, the color changed and the smell... Yikes! It was terrible! After two days of this, I called his vet and she suggested a 5 day course of probiotics and special gastro-intestinal food. He started Thursday at lunch (2 days ago) and had diarrhea again Thursday night (about three times between 11pm and 1am). And then... that was it! He has not pooped since, it has been 36 hours without a poop, and I am getting worried that there might be something blocking his bowels, I'm not sure what to think? Is this normal? Maybe he has emptied his bowels so much with the diarrhea that he will not poop for a while? I am so worried about him I love him so much! Besides that his appetite is good, he seemed himself , everything else seemed normal. This morning though it seems to me like he is a bit more lazy, but maybe its just me scaring myself out... Do any of you has had similar experiences with probiotic?


It could be the probiotic, it could be the special GI food, it could be that his bowels are empty (this is unlikely given that he's eating the special food), it could be that there's some type of obstruction. You don't know what caused the diarrhea in the first place. If it were me, I would take him in to see the vet, at the very least call, especially if he's not acting like himself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would give your Vet a call too.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

After diarrhea and being given put on probiotics and special food it took about 2 days for my puppy to poop also.


----------



## Marie-Claude Leclerc (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your reply! I did call the vet and she told me to wait another 12 hours, and if there was still no poop then we would need an appointment ASAP! In the meantime I thought of trying to take him out to his favorite exercise place, where he always gets SUPER excited and also inevitably poops during play time. Well it worked! All the lethargy went away, he was going crazy with happiness, and about half an hour in the play time, I got a nice more solid heem.... well you know. Everything seems to be back to normal today thank you all again for your replies!


----------

